# Gaming Pc 900/1000 Euro



## KevinKKS (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo.

Habe mir schon selbst bisschen was erstellt.

Die Zusammenstellung sieht so aus.


1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB
1 x Crucial MX100 256GB
1 x DeLOCK SATA Kabel gelb 0.5m mit Arretierung, unten/gerade
1 x Intel Core i5-4590
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
1 x PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+
1 x ASRock H97 Pro4
1 x Samsung SH-224DB
1 x EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Pro mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W

Alles wird bestellt bei Hardwareversand, es ist paar Euro teurer und der Einbau kostet 9.99€. aber das ist es mir Wert.
Meine Fragen jetzt noch, wenn ich bei Hardwareversand bestelle und mir den direkt zusammenbauen lasse von denen,
kommt dann auch alles rein, was ich bestelle, oder tricksen die dann schon mal gerne und senden die mir eigentlich die
Original Kartons mit? Das würde mich Interessieren, weil dann kann, ich bestellen.

Hauptsächlich will ich mit dem Pc Spielen und Musik machen.


Wie hoch ist dein Budget für den Rechner?

900-1000 Euro

Brauchst du außer dem Rechner selbst noch irgendwelche "Teile"? (Bezieht   sich auf Peripheriegeräte, Monitore und natürlich Windows)

Nein

Soll der Rechner zusammengebaut bei dir ankommen?

Nein

Möchtest du irgendwelche Teile aus deinem alten Rechner übernehmen? (bitte genaue Bezeichnung der Hardware angeben!)

Nein

In welcher Auflösung soll gespielt werden? (z.B. Full-HD / 1920x1080)

Full-HD/so Hoch wie es geht

Welche Spiele sollen gespielt werden?

Dying Light, Battlefield Hardline, Gta 5,The Forrest, Evolve,Arma 3 usw... neue Spiele eben

In welchen Details möchtest du deine Spiele genießen?

Full-HD,1920x1080,so Hoch wie möglich

Hast du vor zu Übertakten?

Nein habe ich mich damit nie beschäftigt

Falls der Rechner nicht nur für Spiele gedacht ist - wofür noch? (Videobearbeitung,zum Musik machen/erstellen,usw.)

Musik machen,Fl Studio

Welche anderen relevanten Informationen möchtest du noch mitteilen?

Bis jetzt keine


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2015)

An sich schon Mal ziemlich, nur zwei Dinge würde ich ändern und somit eine dritte Sache ermöglichen: das Gehäuse ist schon sehr gehobene Preisklasse, da gibt es für 50-60€ auch genügend bereits sehr gute, durchdachte und belüftete andere Gehäuse. Beim Netzteil gibt es andere, die 60-70€ kosten und auch sehr effizient und hochwertig sind - und von dem gesparten Geld kannst du dann einen Xeon E3-1231v3 nehmen, der ist technisch wie ein Core i7 und beherrscht 8 Threads statt nur 4 wie die core i5-CPUs, d.h. wenn mal Games und Anwendungen auf mehr als vier Kerne optimiert werden, wäre der Xeon dann weiterhin top, wo der i5 vlt. dann schon weniger leisten würde. 

Noch ne Kleinigkeit: bei Boards sind eigentlich immer auch SATA-Kabel dabei - vlt. mal bei ASRock schauen (Handbuch runterladen), wie viele es sind - vlt brauchst du nicht noch zusätzlich ein Kabel.


----------



## KevinKKS (18. Februar 2015)

Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also sollte ich lieber ein Xeon E3 nehmen aber dafür ein anderes Gehäuse?
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung habe mich auch verschrieben, also das oben wurde nicht von mir erstellt, sondern von einem der mehr Ahnung hat.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir dann weiter helfen mit euren Ideen links usw.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2015)

Also, der Xeon wäre halt die CPU, die technologisch mehr kann. Und das Gehäuse und das Netzteil sind wiederum schon "Luxusklasse", d.h. wenn du da ein wenig einsparst, wäre der PC nicht schlechter, aber du könntest eben den Xeon nehmen für insgesamt das gleiche Geld. 

zB diese Gehäuse hätten auch genug Platz für alles und sind absolut solide  Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster    oder  Corsair Graphite Series 230T schwarz (CC-9011036-WW)  oder Corsair Carbide Series 200R mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011041-WW)  oder Enermax iVektor schwarz (ECA3311A-B)  oder Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760) 


Der Rest vom Vorschlag wäre aber nicht zu beanstanden. Du kannst natürlich bei der Grafikkarte auch eine R9 290 zB von Asus nehmen, oder die Sapphire Tri-X OC Version der R9 290
Und beim Netzteil zB Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M 550W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020076-EU/CP-9020076-UK)  oder Cooler Master VS-Series V450SM 450W ATX 2.31 (RS450-AMAA-G1)  oder Enermax Revolution X't 530W ATX 2.4 (ERX530AWT)


----------



## KevinKKS (19. Februar 2015)

Morgen danke für die Antwort. Was ist den wenn ich einfach statt dem I5 den Xeon mit reinbaue ?
Sind 40 Euro mehr das ist jetzt auch nicht die Welt. Läuft doch dann auch super oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2015)

Wenn Dein Geld dafür reicht, dann mach  das so. Das Gehäuse ist aber halt echt schon in der obersten Preisregion und auch SEHR groß. Da passen ja sogar Boards mit E-ATX rein, das ist eine Jumbo-Größe, für die es nur ganz wenige Boards gibt - ATX oder µATX ist an sich das, was in einen normalen PC reinkommt, und somit dann auch "nur" ein Gehäuse bis ATX-Größe.

Beim Xeon halt den 1230 oder 1231 nehmen und auf das v3 hinter der Modellnummer achten, weil nur die für Sockel 1150 sind, also zum Board passen


----------

